# sobre bajo y agudos



## jesmanu (Feb 28, 2007)

Hola, bueno es la primera vez que posteo en este foro estube leendo pero no encontre respuestas a mis dudas asi que por eso me anime a escribir este posto, bueno mi duda es la siguiente, yo tengo dos cajas sony supuestamente son de 25 wats como maximo segun lo que dice en las cajas, bueno yo desarme las cajas y encontre que habian dos parlantes en cada caja, uno de 3w a 8ohms y otro de 10 w tambien a 8ohmios, los cuales se conectaban en paralelo, bueno lo que se me ocurrio entonces fue hacer un pequeño sistema de sonido es decir utilizar agudos y bajos bueno es obvio que como agudos pienso usar los parlantes pequeños y como bajos los parlantes de 10w ademas segun lo que estube buscando en internet encontre un divisor de frecuencias activo el cual me da dos señales de audio una para el amplificador de agudos y la otra para el amplificador de bajos, bueno mis preguntas son: la primera, si mi idea esta bien y si funcionaria, y la segunda es la siguiente si un amplificador de bajos es cualquier amplificador o si tiene alguna diferencia y lo mismo para el amplificador de agudos,y sin son diferentes me podrian mandar ustedes algun ejemplo, de antemano muchas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Dano (Feb 28, 2007)

Tu idea debería funcionar perfectamente y el amplificador de graves no tiene ninguna diferencia con otro amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## jesmanu (Mar 1, 2007)

Gracias por la respuesta Dano


----------

